# TV signal keeps breaking up



## sjfordham (Oct 13, 2014)

I currently have a humax box and the signal works perfectly. As soon as I use my HDMI cable with a PS3 or any other device the signal breaks up. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried using a different cable? Do you have another HDMI port available on the TV for testing?

Only three possible causes: 1) source device/port, 2) cable, 3) TV/port


----------



## sjfordham (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't have another hdmi cable no. I've tried it in both hdmi ports on the TV and the same thing occurs. Maybe a new hdmi is in order then


----------

